# arrows



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey guys, i am about to buy a new dozen of arrows and was wondering what would be my best shot? im not looking to spend a arm and a leg, but want a good quality arrow. my setup is a parker buckhunter set on 63 lbs. it rates 286 fps. but that is set at 70 lbs. its a dual cam bow and i will need 29 inch arrows. if i havent gave you guys enough information just get back with me and ill let ya know. thanx alot,

tyler,


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

i shoot gold tips xt hunter. $35 at scheels for half dozen. i have no complaints about them and they are on the cheaper side. seem to be pretty good.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Easton Axis, they are more expensive but tough as hell. Also you wont get that flex like you would with a cheaper carbon arrow, but if they are to much I would then go with carbon xpress not to expensive and a decent arrow. Don't shoot any of the cheap Easton's though, you definitely get what you pay for there.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

All I shoot any more are Carbon Express CX400's 110 bucks for a dozen but they last like the energizer bunny! when it is time to re-fletch I have been using feather. I use ony expandables and the flight is true to form with any field tip.

My two cents

Bob


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i really like easton axis, if you are going to pay $95 for 12 arrows get the axis. they are super tough. for your setup i would shoot a 400. how much are you looking to spend?

mark


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, everyone using carbon have suggestions, so i will offer another... i shoot the easton xx78. i shoot 28 1/2" and the 2216 has enough spint to hold up to 70lb draw. i don't like to use the carbons, although i know a lot of people have switched to them... just a personal thing, and since i also shoot recurve, i don't have to worry about picking up the right arrows on the way out the door, i just use the same arrows all the time to practice. i have different broadheads for hunting with some of the bows, but the arrows are all the same.

my .02

:sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Honestly, don't spend an arm and a leg for arrows. I go through quite a few a year, usually have to buy a dozen every year. They either get worn out from practice, or break from shooting deer. I personally buy the Gander Mountain brand for something like $20/dozen??? around there anyways. it's cheap compared to what you can pay. I've shot about 6 deer with those arrows and they worked just fine. Save your $$$ and go the cheap route, I can't tell the difference. my .02


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I shoot the Gold Tip XT (not hunters 0.003 tolerance not 0.005 or 0.006) but have shot the hunters too. I can't tell a difference in the spine or shootability. Depending what type rest you have another great choice is the Beman ICS Hunters (0.005). They have a nice finish which is a much quieter draw than some of the other arrows.

As for durability I don't think there is that much difference (could be wrong). Do a quick flex check before shooting and you should be fine. Another area to check is the nock end that there isn't any cracks/splits there. Many have seen the photo of the guy with an arrow shaft in his hand. I am sure there were warning signs prior to this so don't get alarmed by it. BTW that was a carbon express arrow I believe.

Also the Cabela's arrows worked fine for me too. I don't know who made them but the numbering is similar to GoldTip (5570, GT would be 5575) but the Cabela's are made in China not America (but think GT changed that too  )


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Carbon Express 4570 Terminator Selects. I have one arrow that I have harvested 3 deer with and still going! Kind of like the energizer bunny!


----------

